# Carrot juice?



## JennaLynn (May 12, 2012)

My poor little bun is sick and currently on antibiotics. The vet, who is very holistic, suggested we give her lots of fresh vegetables and unproccessed foods. I currently have a bottle of Bolthouse farms 100% carrot juice and was wondering if I could give her some?


----------



## melbaby80 (May 12, 2012)

Carrots are usually given as treats because they are high in sugar. The juice just might be even more sugary.


----------



## RosyRabbits (May 13, 2012)

Carrots are usually limited because of all the sugar and calcium in it. Juices usually have a lot more sugar then the fruit or vegetable its made of. I would say stick to the other veggies and give her fresh water to drink.


----------



## LakeCondo (May 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry about the illness. Is she not drinking her water & you thought the carrot juice would increase her consumption of liquids? It's basically carrots with the fiber removed & so it'd be better to give carrot sticks instead, or shredded if she's having chewing problems, if the calories aren't a problem right now.

I would recommend increasing the amount of parsley or cilantro that she's eating. Maybe add some sunflower seeds.


----------

